# Bear mount?



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

I am just trying to get an idea on what to expect to pay for a shoulder and front leg mount of a black bear with an open mouth or just a shoulder w/open mouth. Also, if there are any suggestions as to which taxidermists to consider for this in the Eastern MT, ND and Western MN area I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Around a thousand for the first pose and $ 600 or so for the second. Prices really vary and so does the quality. Some guys might do it a lot cheaper, but make sure you are not losing quality. I would recommend Jim Benson and Sportsmans Taxidermy in E.G.F. He is the BEST when it comes to big game...He can be reached at 218-773-7972.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Rick, I'll probably give him a call.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

idk of any besides my granpa but he did a full body its awesome. If i get the chance ill post some pictures if i ever get the chance.

Go with what Rick said he knows whats hes taking about most likely.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't know the cost but I would definately reccomend Sportsmans. Also, check in with them before the hunt and they will give you some good advise so your hide is in the best shape it can be before they get it.


----------

